# Oregon's Lost Lake Disappears Each Summer Down A Hole



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2018)

More HERE.



> The U.S. state of Oregon has at least 19 lakes named “Lost Lake”, but  possibly only one fits the name. This particular Lost Lake is located  within the Willamette National Forest just outside the Mt. Jefferson  Wilderness. The lake is also one of the best known because it is easily  accessible — it lies adjacent to the heavily travelled Santiam Pass  Highway, Oregon Highway 20.
> 
> 
> Lost Lake was formed about 3,000  years ago when lava flowing from the Sand Mountain Line of small  volcanoes blocked a river channel to create a small basin of water which  now holds the lake. The lake begins to fill in the late fall, fed by  several small surface streams, and continues to fill all winter in a  series of rain or snowstorms. But as spring turns to summer and the  streams dry off, the lake drains down a huge hole located on the  lakebed. In particularly dry years, the entire lake disappears leaving a  small meadow in its place.
> ...


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2018)

It's a lot like my youth.....that disappeared down a hole, too.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm familiar with the one up near Mt Hood

and one (a great secret fishing hole) on the way to the coast 

It's east of Oney's near Elsie off hwy 26
over hill and dale up a loggin' road
not advisable to try to get there without 4wd
a dash of insanity helps


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2018)

We've camped in Oregon in the past and I'm pretty sure we were in that area, but can't remember seeing that lake.  We've been on some hairy roads over the years, always with 4wd and a tiny dash on insanity.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2018)

that particular lost lake is more pond like
at the top of the mountain (go figure)
the 'road' up is steep bank on one side
steep cliff on the other
only room for one vehicle

you'd remember


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2018)

*Surf at Tillamook Lighthouse in Oregon*


----------

